# Campsite or aire near Caen



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

travelling from cherbourg to poitiers landing cherbourg 17 45 need somewhere to stay around caen


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We parked in the ferry port car park and walked the 5 minutes into the square which has plenty of restaurants etc

Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: campsite or aire near caen*



KENNYJAY said:


> travelling from cherbourg to poitiers landing cherbourg 17 45 need somewhere to stay around caen


Err, sorry but why would you be going via Caen.
Yes you take the road out of Cherbourg direction Caen, but you should be turning off just after Valogne towards Granville, Avranches and Rennes


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Valognes has a descent small campsite approx 10 euros per night and is not far from Cherbourg on the N13. It is open until October 15th and is great for a night halt.

www.mairie-valognes.fr/uk/campsite.html


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

how about the aire or camp site here
chapter


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*overnight in cean*

sat nav taking me that way


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: overnight in cean*



KENNYJAY said:


> sat nav taking me that way


Chuck it out of the window and buy a map  
Seriously though, if the sat nav is taking you via Caen it is wrong.
I used to truck from Cherbourg nearly every week to Spain and you should go via Rennes


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with Grath its via no toll roads too - we stayed at a free aire at Ducey (ancestral home of Montgomery) fantastic little town very tidy and aire has usual services. Its 10 mins walk to centre and over a little bridge.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

St Maire Eglise at bottom end of Cherburg peninsula. Park in the car park at side of church, 4 euros to stay overnight. Waste and toilet dump outside campsite at back of covered market. Nice little town with superb museum and still has replica of paratrooper John Steele hanging from church spire.


----------

